# Witch cackling?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you try one of my Sounds pages?

Dave's Free Halloween Sounds Page #2- wavs, mp3s and ram!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

The site has reached bandwith limitation


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Now try it.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

No.. nothing there is what I need, I will just record it myself. and will upload it here for everyone to use. Hell, I did play the Wicked Witch in a annual production of Wizard Of Oz six times!


----------

